# Anime In General (i.e. D-EJ915's dream thread)



## Metal Ken (Jun 20, 2006)

Since we kind of Hijacked the totoro thread, i figured we'd start a seperate thread. 

One of my room mates showed "Puni Puni Poemy"... Which is the most random fucked up thing i've seen since Bobobo Bo Bobobo (Sp?). Discuss


----------



## nyck (Jun 20, 2006)

I just got done watching all 6 episodes of Photon. That anime fucking ruled.
Before that I watched Kazemakase Tsukikage Ran which was quirky and entertaining.


I was wondering when there would be a 'general' anime thread. hah


----------



## Naren (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah, Puni Puni Poemi was pretty fucked up. My friend burned it onto a DVD for me a few years ago and I threw it away in disbelief after I watched it.

Photon was... uh... "different." It was cool and un-cool at the same time. I liked it and disliked it at the same time.

I have seen so many animations that I can only respond to animations other people bring up.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 20, 2006)

Naren said:


> Yeah, Puni Puni Poemi was pretty fucked up. My friend burned it onto a DVD for me a few years ago and I threw it away in disbelief after I watched it.



I laughed my ass off after watching it.. its from the same dude who did Excel Saga, which i thought was totally great as well.


----------



## Naren (Jun 20, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> I laughed my ass off after watching it.. its from the same dude who did Excel Saga, which i thought was totally great as well.



Excel Saga is one of my all-time favorite animations. That is just so fucking hilarious. I think it blows Puni Puni Poemi away in terms of pure laughter (I laughed at Puni Puni quite a bit too, though). Tha main voice actress is just so annoying, but funny.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 20, 2006)

totally. Excel Saga is random, but its more tamed than puni puni. PPM felt like i watched 26 episodes worth of animation in 45-50 minutes.


----------



## Naren (Jun 20, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> totally. Excel Saga is random, but its more tamed than puni puni. PPM felt like i watched 26 episodes worth of animation in 45-50 minutes.



Eh, I didn't really like Puni Puni Poemi anywhere near as much as Excel Saga.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 20, 2006)

Same.Excel totally ruled. 

Do you happen to know the names of the most recent Hokuto No Ken movies? I've been wanting to get a hold of them ever since i saw one of them about 2 years ago.


----------



## Naren (Jun 20, 2006)

I want to watch them myself, but I don't want to pay the money to see them in theaters. They only came out about 2-5 months ago. One of them was called something like "Raou Shin-den." But I'm not so sure about that.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 20, 2006)

There was one that was on DVD about 2 years ago, i think it was from the mid 90s.. it had that mid 90s style of slightly mixed Computer animation and regular hand drawn stuff.. thats the one i was curious about.


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 20, 2006)

Let's see, currently playing:

AMG season 2, episode 7
Gunbuster 2 episode 5
Starship Girl Yamamoto Yohko TV episode 13
xxxHOLiC episode 06
Urusei Yatsura DVD 13
Blue Seed episode 16? (re-watching this with the GF in an attempt to get her into older stuff)


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 20, 2006)

Can someone explain to me why Inuyasha is so damn popular among girls?

The show never goes anywhere!

It takes like 400 episodes to tell a story that could be told in 80, max.


----------



## bulb (Jun 20, 2006)

Naren said:


> Excel Saga is one of my all-time favorite animations. That is just so fucking hilarious. I think it blows Puni Puni Poemi away in terms of pure laughter (I laughed at Puni Puni quite a bit too, though). Tha main voice actress is just so annoying, but funny.



Excel saga is nothing short of pure genius!
And puni puni poemi is a totally cracked out (by excel standards, that is), spinoff haha. I need more like it!!

Right now im watching Yakitate Japan (since im up to date with the manga, its fun), and i want to watch the whole prince of tennis series again, as well as fullmetal alchemist cuz they are both really that good, just need to clear some hd space. Hmm i actually want to see last exile again too... damn...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 20, 2006)

Puni Puni is ridiculous, lol.

Another crazy-weird anime was Girls Bravo...I haven't even gotten past episode one...I don't know if I want too...just too many boobs and ugh man that was weird. I feel sorry for the kid getting beat up on all the time.


----------



## No ConeSS (Jun 20, 2006)

Don't get much into anime, but I do really get into Initial D.


----------



## Naren (Jun 20, 2006)

bulb said:


> Right now im watching Yakitate Japan (since im up to date with the manga, its fun)



Never seen that before. But I can't imagine it's a very good series. Every time I hear the name, I just think of the "Yakitate Japan" bread at 7-11. The bread's not bad, but I thought that it was just the name of 7-11's bread for a long long time (the fact that it had cartoon pictures on never struck me as strange, because in Japan, a lot of brands have their own cartoon mascots) until I went into an Animate shop and saw a "Yakitate Japan" DVD on the wall. No idea what it's about... Well, from the title, I can tell that it's about "piping hot fresh Japanese bread."

Currently I'm watching the last episodes of Samurai Champloo. It's pretty interesting. I don't watch as much animation as I used to. I used to have like 5 different animation series that I was watching at the same time, one of which I was heavily into.


----------



## nyck (Jun 22, 2006)

Holy shit, I just got done watching Kite. What a fucking brutal movie!!


The ending is gonna seriously take away from my sleep tonight.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 23, 2006)

You know what i need? I need someone to release more GTO. That series fucking owned. Me and a room mate sat down and watched all 10 dvds over the period of a week. Its totally righteous in every aspect.

I think my fav. scenes in that series is the episode where he references Hokuto no Ken & Doraemon a lot, and then about 4 episodes later, when he manages to mangle the math teacher's name every way possible (if you watch the dubbed version, he calls him so many different things based on how someone who isnt at all familiar with japanese would fuck up a name or make fun of it).


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 23, 2006)

Want a show that is basically a reference to other animes? Watch Pani Poni Dash. Plus it kicks ass in its own right. \m/


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 23, 2006)

There's enough of that in PuniPuniPoemy & Excel Saga to satiate my needs for it


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 23, 2006)

Speaking of Puni Puni..

KIDNEY STONES ARE PAINFUL!!!! FTW!!!! lol -> pic

That show has some of *the* most random and fucked up lines ever.

I started watching Sailor Moon recently and wow, the audio sucks...anyway...it's nice because there's basically no relevance to previous episodes in the series so it doesn't matter when you stop and start watching it again because you don't need to know anything.

@Naren: I haven't watched it, but it's supposed to be really good from what I've heard.


And of course what I live by:


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 28, 2006)

I just watched the first episode of Mushi-shi, it had great drawing and the story really draws you in. 

It's about a guy "Mushi-shi" who can see things called "Mushi" the 'essence' of life and in this episode he goes to see a kid whose drawings made by his left hand come 'alive.' It was pretty cool, a very interesting concept.


----------



## nyck (Jul 6, 2006)

I just watched Refrain Blue. Damn was that good. 

Before that was the Earth Girl Arjuna series, which was _alright_.


----------



## Chris (Jul 6, 2006)

Anime is "Cartoons" in English.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 6, 2006)

Sign me up for the squid monster rape hentai, beyond that, zzz.


----------



## Dormant (Jul 6, 2006)

Chris said:


> Anime is "Cartoons" in English.



+1. 



Zimbloth said:


> Sign me up for the squid monster rape hentai, beyond that, zzz.



+1.   

1. so you listen to metal? check. 
2. bedroom shredder? check. 
3. Internet geek? check.
4. Fan of anime and/or cult TV series like Buffy the vampire slayer/Star Trek? check. 

Well done you are a walking talking breathing stereotype. Revenge of the Nerds *IS* about you. 

 j/k 

[action=Dormant] appreciates that he fulfils probably too much of this criteria himself  but still isn't really a fan of anime  [/action]


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 6, 2006)

Chris said:


> Anime is "Cartoons" in English.



Anime is animation in Japanese, that means all animation from hand-drawn art to digital. Cartoons in the US are kiddie crap spewed out so that parents can get things done on Saturday morning(like sex, laundry, ect), or vulgar shows aimed at society. 

Anime is like Hollywood, only with better acting, better plots, better directing, better writers, and lower budgets.  

Considering how many American movies/shows had their roots in anime(The Matrix, Buffy, Stealth, Firefly/Serenity, etc), yet their renditions are weak, I'd say anime pwnz at the moment.

PS I only watch subtitles, so the anime I view is not spoken in English. Reading that much might be too hard for _some people_.


----------



## Chris (Jul 6, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Anime is animation in Japanese, that means all animation from hand-drawn art to digital. Cartoons in the US are kiddie crap spewed out so that parents can get things done on Saturday morning(like sex, laundry, ect), or vulgar shows aimed at society.
> 
> Anime is like Hollywood, only with better acting, better plots, better directing, better writers, and lower budgets.
> 
> Considering how many American movies/shows had their roots in anime(The Matrix, Buffy, Stealth, Firefly/Serenity, etc), yet their renditions are weak, I'd say anime pwnz at the moment.



Right on. Good luck walking up to the cute chick at the pub and saying "Hey baby, want to come back to my place and watch anime?"


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 6, 2006)

Dormant said:


> 1. so you listen to metal? check.
> 2. bedroom shredder? check.
> 3. Internet geek? check.
> 4. Fan of anime and/or cult TV series like Buffy the vampire slayer/Star Trek? check.
> [/action]



Congrats, you just described Trey Azagthoth of Morbid Angel.  Though he shreds _everywhere_.



Chris said:


> Right on. Good luck walking up to the cute chick at the pub and saying "Hey baby, want to come back to my place and watch anime?"



I'm not single, I don't need to troll bars looking for a peice of ass, I get some whenever I want. 

PS: Ever seen some of the chicks who cosplay at anime conventions lately? Some of them make pornstars look tame.


----------



## Chris (Jul 6, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> I'm not single, I don't need to troll bars looking for a peice of ass, I get some whenever I want.



If you consider tossing Sailor Moon into your DVD player "getting some", more power to you.


----------



## Naren (Jul 6, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Anime is animation in Japanese, that means all animation from hand-drawn art to digital. Cartoons in the US are kiddie crap spewed out so that parents can get things done on Saturday morning(like sex, laundry, ect), or vulgar shows aimed at society.



Although that's true, I never ever say "anime" in English. One reason is because it's not English. For example, if I asked most Japanese girls "What's your favorite 'anime'?" (ichiban suki na anime wa nani?), the huge majority of them would answer with a Disney movie. Why? Because "anime" is a japanese word (the abbreviated form of "animeeshon") that refers to all animation around the world. "Anime" does not mean "Japanese animation." 

Besides, I have never ever heard any fanboy say "anime" with the correct pronunciation. They pronounce it like it's half-English half-Spanish. I prefer the term "Japanimation" or just "Japanese animation." 

And, Chris, although I never go around saying "Hey, I really like ____", all three of the past girls I've dated have been like "Hey, you have (whatever animation)! That's awesome!" Of course, they were all Japanese girls and Japanese people do not view animation as strictly a kid's thing like in the US (shows like Sailor Moon and Pokemon ARE, however, JUST for little kids, no matter what any fanboy will tell you. Nerd-specific animations also will impress very few people - such as most robot animations, sleazy animations/perverted animation, etc.).

I actually used to watch animations kind of often with my ex-girlfriend. Of course, they were unsubtitled, strictly in Japanese movies or shows that my girlfriend either used to watch when she was younger or that she was currently reading in Jump magazine. Just about everyone reads Jump. You'll see 12 year old kids, 18 year olds, 25 year olds, 38 year olds, 50 year olds, etc. all reading it on trains and places here in Japan.

Just a little commentary on the thing. But, yeah, Chris, "anime" ("animation") CAN be "cartoons." It depends specifically on the animation, I guess.


----------



## Chris (Jul 6, 2006)

Nothing you can say will change the fact that anime is cartoons sir. Hardcore anime fans are creepy. Creepy!


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## Naren (Jul 6, 2006)

^Those people are damn creepy.

Yeah, I completely agree, Chris.

I wrote an essay a few years back completely bashing the huge "anime/manga" nerds and I put on my now-extinct website and got lots of hatemail. So I wrote a sequel. And kept getting hatemail. The hatemail stopped once I took the whole website offline.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 6, 2006)

Chris said:


> If you consider tossing Sailor Moon into your DVD player "getting some", more power to you.



Heh, think whatever you want, my girl just left for work. I've never had trouble getting chicks, fan-boyisms or not. No need to be jealous that the only action you get are the guys on this site kissing up. 



Naren said:


> Just a little commentary on the thing. But, yeah, Chris, "anime" ("animation") CAN be "cartoons." It depends specifically on the animation, I guess.



I have to use the damn word, to keep my head working right.  

The way people use cartoon over here, which is exactly the same way Chris is in this thread, pisses me off sometimes. I'm gonna call all of you guys "brainless floggers" for playing 7 strings, because that's the main opinion of them. It's the exact same thing. The idea of the creepy guy in his room watching this stuff with a pile of tissues stroking it is as much a fairy-tale as everyone on this site being into drop-Zflat powerchords over rap beats. 

You don't like it, fine, I don't think half the music you like Chris is worth 2 shits, but I keep my mouth shut about it.


----------



## Oguz286 (Jul 6, 2006)

Anime ftw!

But the only one's i saw was Gundam Wing, DBZ, DBGT, Love Hina and GitS 1 & 2. suggestions anyone?


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 6, 2006)

I only really like the stuff involving guys being sliced in half in forests or like Akira or other dark adult sci-fi action shit. The stuff with obnoxious 12 year old girls with huge eyes making annoying sounds and the dumb comedy/romance stuff is gay.


----------



## Naren (Jul 6, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I only really like the stuff involving guys being sliced in half in forests or like Akira or other dark adult sci-fi action shit. The stuff with obnoxious 12 year old girls with huge eyes making annoying sounds and the dumb comedy/romance stuff is gay.



Although I like a lot of different kind of animations, my favorites are the ultra-violent dark animations (mainly ones from the 80s). I hate all "shoujo" animations (animations geared at girls). I also dislike the ones with the obnoxious 12 year old girls. Those are geared at a specific audience of nerds, generally.

I view animation just like I view any other movie. As entertainment that is interesting to watch. If I wouldn't find it interesting as a movie, I wouldn't find it interesting as an animation. And, Japan has one of the hugest animation industries in the world. So you can find animation on any genre geared at any audience from the most disgusting porn to some show aimed at 5-year olds to a show aimed at violence loving high-school boys to one aimed at men in their early 20s. Etc. Since there is such a huge volume of it, I can guarantee that over half of it is pure crap. But that's the same with anything whether it's music or books or art or whatever.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## zimbloth (Jul 6, 2006)

lol... Trey is a weird guy. If I recall he had a Quake 3 clan or whatever too. He's unique tho, it's cool

Naren: I hear you, a good movie is a good movie, and many of the "serious" japanese animation movies are very cool and unique....and have a vibe to it that nothing else can offer, which I like. I don't see many because I have no idea where to even look or way to know what's good...but when I come across one of those cool ultra violent or dark sci-fi films....im all for it. 

Hey anime nerds, theres a movie I saw a long time ago, that I've been trying to remember what it was for so long. I saw it as a child. If I recall, it involved this post-apocalyptic earth where robots enslave humans (ya ya that doesnt narrow it down), and the main villain was this dude called "The Black King" or "BK1" or something....and there was some good robot who helped or whatever, i forget the story. I think it was from the 80s. Anyone know what this movie is?

Bottom line is, Sailor Moon and happy epileptic seizure bullshit anime pisses me off.


----------



## Dormant (Jul 6, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> ... No need to be jealous that the only action you get are the guys on this site kissing up.  ...
> 
> I have to use the damn word, to keep my head working right.
> 
> ...



Woh woh woh ... calm down buddy! I like you Toshiro (even though you do like anime )

BUT... some of what you said there was below this: 







We are all friends here ... it's just a bit of harmless ribbing (do you say that in the states?), taking the piss? shits and giggles? fucking around?

Besides Drew claims that Chris does have a girlfriend and a looker at that!  

Are you telling me you don't play drop Z powerchords over rap beats??!? If not I think I might be in the wrong place!


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 6, 2006)

Dormant said:


> Woh woh woh ... calm down buddy! I like you Toshiro (even though you do like anime )
> 
> BUT... some of what you said there was below this:
> 
> ...



....But it's okay for him to make Sailor Moon jokes? Imply that anyone who watches this stuff must be some socially-impaired lonely geek? Sorry, I don't see those as 'below the belt' with the crap being slung in this thread.


----------



## Naren (Jul 6, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Naren: I hear you, a good movie is a good movie, and many of the "serious" japanese animation movies are very cool and unique....and have a vibe to it that nothing else can offer, which I like. I don't see many because I have no idea where to even look or way to know what's good...but when I come across one of those cool ultra violent or dark sci-fi films....im all for it.



The movie rental place near my house has four whole aisles of just animation. And any book store you go to has a HUGE section of just comics. In fact, there is a used book store near my house that sells 70% comics. So, I live in an environment where it's readily available and it's not considered weird to watch or read (depending on what it is. There are a lot of things that are considered weird to watch or read). 

In fact, I was reading "Hokuto no ken" at work and a colleague came up to me and was like "Hey, you're reading Hokuto no ken. That's awesome. That's like the bible for all Japanese males." And it seriously is an awesome series. Insanely gory and violent, but awesome.


----------



## b3n (Jul 6, 2006)

Naren said:


> Although I like a lot of different kind of animations, my favorites are the ultra-violent dark animations (mainly ones from the 80s).



Can you throw in some titles? I've recently been getting into this stuff but don't know what to look for...

Hmm wait - what do you mean by "ultra violent"?


----------



## Chris (Jul 6, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> You don't like it, fine, I don't think half the music you like Chris is worth 2 shits, but I keep my mouth shut about it.



 Holy fuck!

Half the music I like isn't played by animated teenage girls pretending to be ninjas. You're welcome to comment on it though. 



Toshiro said:


> The way people use cartoon over here, which is exactly the same way Chris is in this thread, pisses me off sometimes. I'm gonna call all of you guys "brainless floggers" for playing 7 strings, because that's the main opinion of them. It's the exact same thing. The idea of the creepy guy in his room watching this stuff with a pile of tissues stroking it is as much a fairy-tale as everyone on this site being into drop-Zflat powerchords over rap beats



 Anyone on the internet can call me whatever they'd like. You can put up chrisstickssevenstringsuphisass.com if it floats your boat, and I won't get half as upset as you are about it. Re-lax dude. Look up the Anime word for "ball busting" and see if they made a movie about it. If it helps, pretend I'm throwing animated dragonball-z textured ninja stars at your balls instead of just joshing around with you lighthearrtedly. 



Toshiro said:


> ....But it's okay for him to make Sailor Moon jokes? Imply that anyone who watches this stuff must be some socially-impaired lonely geek? Sorry, I don't see those as 'below the belt' with the crap being slung in this thread.



Fuck yeah. I used to play World of Warcraft. Don't fuck with me, or I'll roll 27+6 on my FIVTY-SEVEN-SIDED-DICE and then cast Immloating Spell Of Hornets Stinging Your Nipples on you while I cyber a 35 year old french guy named Larry who's roleplaying a Night Elf Princess.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 6, 2006)

lol, this thread is amazing.


----------



## Naren (Jul 6, 2006)

b3n said:


> Can you throw in some titles? I've recently been getting into this stuff but don't know what to look for...
> 
> Hmm wait - what do you mean by "ultra violent"?



"Ultra-violent" as in "fountains of blood", "ripping people's bodies to pieces", "internal organs splashing on the floor" and stuff like that.

Animations like Akira, Hokuto no ken, Ninja Scroll, Baioh: The Visitor, etc. etc. 

There are literally thousands of "ultra-violent" animations. I happen to really like the ones from the 80s. In a case of a lot of those, for example Hokuto no ken, the comic series is a lot gorier and more graphic than the animation (but the animation is pretty gory and bloody too).

Generally the audience for these comics/animations are 16 and up, mainly aimed at males.


----------



## Chris (Jul 6, 2006)

[action=Chris]owns Ninja Scroll.[/action]


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 6, 2006)

I own Ninja Scroll too. Akira as well. It's not JUST the gore, they have to have cool stories too, but it's much more fun than seeing cutesy Sailor Moon fisting Pokemon stuff.


----------



## Naren (Jul 6, 2006)

I used to own both Ninja Scroll and Akira. I own neither now. Obviously the story is what's important. I don't read "Hokuto no ken" because it's gory (It's a hell of a lot gorier than Ninja Scroll or Akira). I read it because the story is incredibly interesting. I just tend to like those kinds of animations and comics a lot. There tend to be a lot of good ones. The dark gory kind-of-sinister violent ones...


----------



## Chris (Jul 6, 2006)

[action=Chris]owns Akira too[/action]


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 6, 2006)

What is this mIRC? /ban *!*@chrisquigley.com 

Anyways, any of you anime crazies know what movie I was talking about earlier? I'd like to track that down sometime. And yes, I've tried Google.


----------



## Naren (Jul 6, 2006)

Chris said:


> [action=Chris]owns Akira too[/action]



That's a good one. The comic series is even better because the movie just abruptly ends about 30% into the comic series with an abrupt strange ending that makes Akira almost look like a good guy (in the comics, Akira and Tetsuo are insanely evil).

That's a good one there. 



zimbloth said:


> Anyways, any of you anime crazies know what movie I was talking about earlier? I'd like to track that down sometime. And yes, I've tried Google.



I'm not an "anime crazy," but I have seen quite a lot of animation (a good deal of it from the 80's). If you could provide some more information, I might be able to help you. From what you said earlier, there were a few different ones that came to mind, but I'd have to know more.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 6, 2006)

Yeah, that ending was confusing. Total mind fuck. The fact I have NO idea what's going on, kind of adds to it though. It's too bad no one made an anime sequel telling the rest of the story.


----------



## Chris (Jul 6, 2006)

Naren said:


> That's a good one. The comic series is even better because the movie just abruptly ends about 30% into the comic series with an abrupt strange ending that makes Akira almost look like a good guy (in the comics, Akira and Tetsuo are insanely evil).
> 
> That's a good one there.
> 
> ...



I actually have no problem watching anime at all, I was actually just trying to bust DE-J123343's balls.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 6, 2006)

Anyone who watches this stuff must be some socially-impaired lonely geek.


----------



## Chris (Jul 6, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Anyone who watches this stuff must be some socially-impaired lonely geek.



 Like those freaks with like, thousands of posts on internet message boards. Those fags have no life, LOLZ!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 6, 2006)

My sympathies lie with Toshiro, but fucking eh, eh... Chris, some of the shit you said in this thread was too fucking funny. Cybering Larry the French guy while he plays a Night Elf princess, WTF! 

FTR, I don't watch any anime/Japanimation/cartoons/whatever. It's all the same to me, from ATHF to Sailor Moon. *shrug* Of course, I do watch pro wrestling, so I'm probably worse than anything described here.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 6, 2006)

Which character is that in your avatar?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 6, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Which character is that in your avatar?


Who?


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 6, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> My sympathies lie with Toshiro, but fucking eh, eh... Chris, some of the shit you said in this thread was too fucking funny. Cybering Larry the French guy while he plays a Night Elf princess, WTF!


Hey, i have a night elf priestess too. She's named Chesty LaRue. lol. 
The scary thing is htat people do hit on you if you play a female character. its like "nooo, i dont look like that man"


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 6, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Hey, i have a night elf priestess too. She's named Chesty LaRue. lol.
> The scary thing is htat people do hit on you if you play a female character. its like "nooo, i dont look like that man"


Hence, why I play Halo. 

(Although I'm a total sucker for all that swords and sorcery shit.  )


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 6, 2006)

Chris said:


> Like those freaks with like, thousands of posts on internet message boards. Those fags have no life, LOLZ!


dude wtfz arez youz talking aboutz? lolz


Anime is amazing ... and I need another external hard drive case because I ran out of room...


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 6, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Who?



You, duh.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 6, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> You, duh.


It's a Klingon warrior! I'm also a Star Trek geek.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 6, 2006)

I know its a Klingon, I meant which character is it - if you know  I'm a pretty big fan of DS9, and to a lesser extent, TNG. I wouldnt say im a ST Geek tho, just really love the writing in those shows, great stories and quality acting for the most part. Especially on DS9.


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 6, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I know its a Klingon, I meant which character is it - if you know  I'm a pretty big fan of DS9, and to a lesser extent, TNG. I wouldnt say im a ST Geek tho, just really love the writing in those shows, great stories and quality acting for the most part. Especially on DS9.



'Enterprise' trumps all previous Trek AFAIC.

That Blalock chick is supremely hot


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 6, 2006)

I've never watched that, I'll have to pick it up. TNG reruns on spike = omg yes.


----------



## Oguz286 (Jul 6, 2006)

OMG i love this thread!  

Naren (or anyone else), do you have a recommendation about the ultra violent 80's anime?

The day i go to Japan is the day i'm gonna spend so fucking much money on anime, that i'm gonna spend the rest of my life paying debts


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 6, 2006)

hahaha speaking of which, on Gaia somebody posted this thing and some of the questions were these and with my responses:

Two Places You Want to go on Vacation
1. Japan
2. Anime

Two Things You Want to Do Before You Die
1. Go to japan
2. die


----------



## Oguz286 (Jul 6, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> hahaha speaking of which, on Gaia somebody posted this thing and some of the questions were these and with my responses:
> 
> Two Places You Want to go on Vacation
> 1. Japan
> ...



I dont know what Gaia is, but YOU'RE my kind of person! I would fill in exactly the same  +rep for you!


----------



## NDG (Jul 6, 2006)

Nothing is as painful and entertaining as an anime convention.

Watching all the "die hard fans" dress up like Itachi or Sasuke is an absolute riot.There's allways someone who thinks he's a bad ass in his Vampire Hunter D constume too. Girls also seem to enjoy dressing up in outfits that aren't flattering in the least. 

Better yet are the vendors who try to convince you that they are giving you a deal when they're not.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 6, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I know its a Klingon, I meant which character is it - if you know  I'm a pretty big fan of DS9, and to a lesser extent, TNG. I wouldnt say im a ST Geek tho, just really love the writing in those shows, great stories and quality acting for the most part. Especially on DS9.


It's me, dude. I'm really a Klingon.

Didn't you know that?




(A bit tipsy. Woo hoo! Uh.. do we Klingons go "Woo hoo?"  )


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 6, 2006)

Mahathera said:


> Nothing is as painful and entertaining as an anime convention.
> 
> Watching all the "die hard fans" dress up like Itachi or Sasuke is an absolute riot.There's allways someone who thinks he's a bad ass in his Vampire Hunter D constume too. Girls also seem to enjoy dressing up in outfits that aren't flattering in the least.
> 
> Better yet are the vendors who try to convince you that they are giving you a deal when they're not.


cons kick ass, though. Seriously, they're lots of fun hahaha. \m/

If you ever go to one where I'm at...I'm pretty much guaranteed to be in one of the video rooms.


----------



## FoxMustang (Jul 6, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Hey, i have a night elf priestess too. She's named Chesty LaRue. lol.


Was Hooty McBoob taken?


----------



## Naren (Jul 6, 2006)

Chris said:


> I actually have no problem watching anime at all, I was actually just trying to bust DE-J123343's balls.



That's what I assumed you were doing.

I have no "problems" with animation, but I do have problems with a lot of the psycho fans who almost believe the stuff is real and take it wayyy too seriously. It's just a show/movie. 

You get that in video games too, but not to the extent you get in animation. It's funny that almost everyone who works where I do seems completely normal. Maybe even more normal than normal. But then I go to their desk and they've got video game posters, comic books, animation action figures, and stuff like that. My desk is completely empty of posters. Just a few games on my shelf, related to what I work on. I've got Unearth as my computer wallpaper. Of course, this other dude who works here was telling me I'm a huge nerd that doesn't look or act anything like a nerd. I was like "Then what does that make YOU?"

Anyway...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 6, 2006)

You're actually one of the most un-nerdy people I've ever met, and yet, you're one of the smartest. And you're not like a jock, or a metalhead, or anything "anti" nerd or whatever.



You're pretty much unique, E.

Me, I'm a fuckin' nerd to the gills.


----------



## Naren (Jul 7, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> You're actually one of the most un-nerdy people I've ever met, and yet, you're one of the smartest. And you're not like a jock, or a metalhead, or anything "anti" nerd or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha ha. Thanks. I've had a lot of nerd friends, so I definitely wouldn't be "anti-nerd." 

When my ex-girlfriend found out a lot of the stuff I really like she said something along the lines of "Wow. You don't look like a nerd, but you like these nerdy sci-fi and fantasy things." and I just replied "Eh, I like what I like. I don't care if it's nerdy or not. If I think it looks interesting, I check it out. Whether it's a sci fi movie or a fantasy RPG or whatever." 

Oh, I've done a lot of things that people would consider nerdy. I used to have a job as a CGI 3d graphical designer. I've programmed and designed my own computer games (I used to be able to program in 4 different programming languages). But, that's just because I'd been interested in computers since I was 9 or 10 and because I liked the idea of creating stuff myself.

Yeah, I've never liked fitting into any genre. I've been in metal bands, punk bands, "rock"/"alternative" bands, industrial bands, hard rock bands... 

Uniqueness = cool. 

Thanks for the compliments, dude.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 7, 2006)

NP, but I was just being honest. When reading that previous post I thought... "Waitaminnit. Eric SHOULD be nerdy, but really, he's not nerdy at all. Even a little." 

 So, just being honest. You're a conundrum wrapped in an enigma, dude.


----------



## Naren (Jul 7, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> NP, but I was just being honest. When reading that previous post I thought... "Waitaminnit. Eric SHOULD be nerdy, but really, he's not nerdy at all. Even a little."



It's cuz I'm so damn metal. 

...In the way "metal" is used to describe anything and everything.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 7, 2006)

Naren said:


> It's cuz I'm so damn metal.
> 
> ...In the way "metal" is used to describe anything and everything.


Fucking gaijin e-rep right there!


----------



## Naren (Jul 7, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Fucking gaijin e-rep right there!



Cool emoticon.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 7, 2006)

Chris said:


> Holy fuck!
> 
> Half the music I like isn't played by animated teenage girls pretending to be ninjas. You're welcome to comment on it though.



No, it's just aimed at teenaged girls for a fanbase. 



> Anyone on the internet can call me whatever they'd like. You can put up chrisstickssevenstringsuphisass.com if it floats your boat, and I won't get half as upset as you are about it. Re-lax dude. Look up the Anime word for "ball busting" and see if they made a movie about it. If it helps, pretend I'm throwing animated dragonball-z textured ninja stars at your balls instead of just joshing around with you lighthearrtedly.



If I really took any of this 100% seriously I wouldn't be on this board. Case in point, I just ditched the Dragonforce boards after like 5 days, because every single one of those little bedroom wankers thinks Laney's are shit because they aren't Marshalls and are too cheap to be good.  



> Fuck yeah. I used to play World of Warcraft. Don't fuck with me, or I'll roll 27+6 on my FIVTY-SEVEN-SIDED-DICE and then cast Immloating Spell Of Hornets Stinging Your Nipples on you while I cyber a 35 year old french guy named Larry who's roleplaying a Night Elf Princess.



(Man, this post got way longer while I was sleeping/working, BTW.)  I used to play EQ, had a f'ing 60 Ranger with like 45AA points, and all the fixings. It was a fucking chick 'toon too. So I know all about the pathetic losers playing MMO's, there are far more I've ended up blocking in that genre than people I've met at anime cons. Maybe you were that gnome I had to block and laugh at in /OOC for trying to hit me up at level 25. 

Did you not notice the half a billion 's in every one of my posts? I wouldn't have found this near as funny if I actually did watch shit like Sailor Moon, or Wedding Peach, or any of the other shit my GF likes, but I don't.  What bothers me is that there are people out there that think that way. That Shirow isn't an artist, just some guy who does cartoons.


----------



## Naren (Jul 7, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> That Shirow isn't an artist, just some guy who does cartoons.



That dude is fucking awesome.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 7, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Did you not notice the half a billion 's in every one of my posts? I wouldn't have found this near as funny if I actually did watch shit like Sailor Moon, or Wedding Peach, or any of the other shit my GF likes, but I don't.  What bothers me is that there are people out there that think that way. That Shirow isn't an artist, just some guy who does cartoons.


I have both Sailor Moon and Wedding Peach


----------



## NDG (Jul 7, 2006)

Next you're going to say you own Fruits Basket too.


----------



## Steve (Jul 7, 2006)

Yay....Anime!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 7, 2006)

Steve said:


> Yay....Anime!


Fuck! They promised me they were going to delete that pic!


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 8, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> I have both Sailor Moon and Wedding Peach



As always, you scare me sometimes.... You aren't Man-Faye in disguise, are you?


----------



## Naren (Jul 8, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> I have both Sailor Moon and Wedding Peach



That is fucking scary, dude... There are some animations that you should never watch under any circumstances and those are 2 of them...


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 8, 2006)

Naren said:


> That is fucking scary, dude... There are some animations that you should never watch under any circumstances and those are 2 of them...



The first night I stayed at my GF's apt she tried to make me watch SM. I got about halfway through one episode and couldn't take anymore. I made her put in something more middle of the road, like Escaflowne(hell, fucking Ceres is middle of the road in this instance!).


----------



## Naren (Jul 8, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> The first night I stayed at my GF's apt she tried to make me watch SM. I got about halfway through one episode and couldn't take anymore. I made her put in something more middle of the road, like Escaflowne(hell, fucking Ceres is middle of the road in this instance!).



I hate when people try to justify watching it. They say "But in Japan, animation is for adults too." And I reply with "Not all animation! Sailor Moon is aimed at elementary school girls! Not college aged males!" Technically I don't think that even adult girls should watch that show. If you're between the ages of 6 and 11 and are a girl, then feel free to watch it. Pokemon, the original gameboy game that came out before the comics and series, was okay, but the animated show that was released is aimed at elementary school boys. There is no reason adults should be watching that...


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 8, 2006)

D-EJ915's Rep would go up significantly if he did a picstory about burning all his sailor moon discs. ;D


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 8, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> D-EJ915's Rep would go up significantly if he did a picstory about burning all his sailor moon discs. ;D


Hahahahahaha, I don't have it on DVD.


----------



## Vince (Jul 8, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> The first night I stayed at my GF's apt she tried to make me watch SM.



I dated a chick like that once. Whips, chains, gagballs, even had a swing installed in the backroom.

Crazy chick


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 7, 2006)

Okay, somtimes being in relationship with the sailor moon fangirl pays off.

This was my gift from her for our 2 year anny:





Not a big NGE fan at all, but Rei fucking rules. ^_^


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 7, 2006)

Dude that's pretty fucking awesome figurine \m/


----------



## Dormant (Aug 9, 2006)

desertdweller said:


> I dated a chick like that once. Whips, chains, gagballs, even had a swing installed in the backroom.
> Crazy chick



 

Very good Vince - I am surprised people missed that.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 9, 2006)

Dormant said:


> Very good Vince - I am surprised people missed that.



[action=Toshiro]was trying to ignore it... [/action]


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 6, 2006)

Just out of sheer boredom, I compiled a half-assed list of the anime I have...I think I deleted several things but whatever. If you have any questions about one of them I guess I could dig it up.

.Hack//Sign
.Hack Roots
Ah, My Goddess
Ah, My Goddess Sorezone no Tsubasa
Air
Air Gear
Akazukin Chacha
Akira
Angel Heart
Angel Sanctuary
Angel's Feather
Angelic Layer
Ar-Tonelico
Aria
Aria the Natural
Arion
Azumanga Daioh
Baby Love
Battle Angel Alita
Battle Programmer Shirase
Binbou Shimai Monogatari
Black Cat
Bleach
Boku Wa Imouto Ni Koi Wo Suru
Bokura Ga Ita
Bubblegum Crisis OVA
Canary
Canvas
Canvas 2
Capeta
Cardcaptor Sakura (everything)
Castle in the Sky
Chobits
Chrono Trigger
Cluster Edge
Cosprayers
Cowboy Bebop Movie
D4 Princess
Dai Mahou Touge
Daphne
DearS
Demashitaa! - PowerPuff Girls Z
Demonbane
Denshin Mamotte Shugogetten OVA
Dirty Pair
Disgaea
Dokuro-chan
Dragonball Z: The World's Strongest
Eiken
End of the World
Erementer Gerad
Ergo Proxy
Escaflowne
Escaflowne Movie
Eureka Seven
Excel Saga
Fairy Musketeer Akazukin
Fatal Fury
Fatal Fury - Legend of the Hungry Wolf
Fatal Fury 2 - The New Battle
Fate-Stay Night
Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children
Fist of the North Star
Flame of Recca
Fruits Basket
Full Metal Alchemist (everything)
Full Moon wo Sagashite
Furi Kuri
Fushigi Hoshi no Futago Hime
Fushigi no Umi no Nadia Omake
Futakoi
Futakoi Alternative
G Gundam
Galaxy Express 999
Gakuen Alice
Gakuen Heaven
Galaxy Angel
Ghost in the Shell
Ginban Kaleidoscope
Ginga Densetsu Weed
Gundam Wing
Gungrave
Guyver OVA
Guyver: The Bioboosted Armor
Grrl Power
Hanaukyo Maid Tai
Hanbun No Tsuki Ga Noboru Sora
Handsome Girl OVA
Hanoka
Happy Lesson OVA
Happy Lesson Final
Happy Seven
He Is My Master
Hellsing
Hiatari Ryoukou
High School Girls
His and Her Circumstances
Hoshizora Kiseki
Howl's Moving Castle
Ichigo Mashimaro
Ikkitousen
Innocent Venus
Jigoku Shoujo
Jing: King of Bandits
Jubei-chan the Ninja Girl
Kakyuusei
Kakyuusei 2
Kamisama Kazoku
Kannaduki no Miko
Kanon
Karin
Kasimasi Girl Meets Girl
Kasumin
Kiddy Grade
Kirarin Revolution
Koi Kaze
Kouryu Densetsu Villgust
Kyou Kara Ore Wa
Last Exile
Lemon Angel Project
Lost Universe
Love Get Chu
Love Hina
Love Love
Macross Zero
Magic Knight Rayearth
Magic School Lunar
Magical Canan
Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha
Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha A's
Magister Negi Magi (Mahou Sensei Negima/Negima)
Mahobara
Mahou Shoujotai
Makyou Gaiden Le Deus
Mamotte Lollipop
MAPS OVA
Maria-sama ga Miteru
Maria-sama ga Miteru Spring
Muteki Kanban Musume
Mai Hime
Mai Otome
Memories
Memories Off
Metropolis
Mushi-shi
My Neighbor Totoro
Nadesico
Nadia
Narue no Sekai
Nausicaa
Neo Ranga
Neon Genesis Evangelion (everything)
Night Head Genesis
Ninja Scroll
Noein
Nurse Witch Komugi-chan OVA
Ogura Yuuko - Onna no Ko Otoko no Ko
Otogi-Jushi Akazukin
Ouran High School Host Club
Outlaw Star
Pale Cocoon
Pani Poni Dash
Paradise Kiss
Petopeto-san
Planetes
Pretear
Pretty Cure Max Heart
Pretty Cure Splash Star
Princess Princess
Project Blue Chikyuu SOS
Ranma 1/2
Ranma 1/2 OVA
Ranma 1/2 Movies
REC
Refrain Blue
Reideen
Ronin Warriors
Ronin Warriors OVA
Run=Dim
s-Cry-ed
Sailor Moon
Saint Seiya
Saiunkoku Monagatari
School Rumble
School Rumble OVA
Scrapped Princess
Sensei no Ojikan
Serial Experiments Lain
Shakugan no Shana
Shuffle!
Sky Girls
Slayers OVA
Simoun
Solty Rei
Soul Link
Sousei no Aquarion
Space Battleship Yamato
Space Symphony Maetel
Spirited Away
Starship Operators
Stratos 4
Stratos 4 Advance
Stratos 4 Code X
Stratos 4 OVA
Strawberry Panic
Sugar Sugar Rune
Suzuka
Tactical Roar
Tenchi in Tokyo
Tenchi Muyo!
Tenchi Muyo Ryo-Ohki
Tenchi Universe
Tenshi no Konamaiki
Tenshi no Shippo Chu
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
The Third
To Heart Remember My Memories
To Heart 2
Today in Class 5-2
Tokimeki Memorial OVA
Tokyo Mew Mew
Towards the Terra (LD, oh yeah! XD)
Tsuyokiss
True Love Story OVA
Tonagura!
Twilight Q
Ultra Maniac
Uninhabited Planet Survive
uta~kata
Video Girl A.I.
W Wish
Wedding Peach
Welcome to the NHK
Whisper of the Heart
Wind -a breath of heart-
Wings of Rean
X
Xenosaga
Yume Tsukai
Zeta Gundam


----------



## Naren (Sep 6, 2006)

^You've got a lot of really GAY animations up there. And, some of them really shouldn't be listed. Like "Chrono Trigger" - that's only like 15 minutes long and is a really stupid animation that was made with some of those nu's from the game at like the fair.

Of those, I'd recommend "Fist Of The North Star" (subtitled one only!! - if it exists. I've read that the dubbed movie has 40 minutes cut out, is mistranslated, has parts of the story changed, and the dialogue turned into cheesy Hong Kong kung fu style dialogue).

I also would recommend the TV series "Bleach", especially from like episode 20-60 or so if I remember correctly (the part in the afterlife). I don't think it's translated into English, though, since the show is still running in Japan (I think it's around episode 87 or so right now).


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 6, 2006)

It's over ep 90 now, I stopped watching it though 

It's Hokuto no Ken right? I'll try to find it somewhere...and stfu about the gay animes ahhaha.

I figured I'd put chrono trigger and magical school lunar just for good measure haha.

I also have Giant Robots...I forgot the name but it's burned on a disc


aaaaannnnddd

on the list of crap I'm gonna have eventually:

Gundam Seed
Gundam Seed Destiny
Tenchi movies
pokemon movies...(lol stfu)
hunter x hunter
guardian hearts
Kono Minikukumo Utsukushii Sekai
G-On riders
Ichigo 100%
" OVA
Rizelmine
Smash Hit (same storyline as Cosprayers/Love Love)
Yami to Boushi to Hon no Tabibito
Meine Liebe
Geneshaft
Happy Lesson TV...I think I listed that, lol


but yeah...


----------



## Naren (Sep 6, 2006)

^I watched Bleach up to about episode 84 or so and then stopped watching. It was insanely interesting in the afterworld "shinigami" ("death god") world, but after they went back to Earth, it got a little boring.

Yeah, "Hokuto No Ken." I've got pretty much the whole series on comics. About 22 normal length "graphic novels" (11, since it's "bunko-ban" size). Only 3-4 more to go until I've read the whole series.

And, about gay animation, you got SAILOR MOON on there! That's for 8 year old girls. Once most girls get into junior high, they think they're too mature to watch that show anymore. It's like pokemon. It's okay for boys until they're 10, but after 10 years old, they're too old for that super kiddy stuff.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 6, 2006)

Yeah man the death god world part of Bleach RULED, that show fucking owned when that was going on.

I watched naruto until like episode 150 or something then stopped because it was too much filler and bored me to death like that maze crap on Bleach.

I'm kinda surprised you didn't say something about Pretear...it's boring as hell by the way, I watched like the first 2 episodes and couldn't take anymore...actually same with last exile, I literally got half way through the 1st episode before I was bored.

Ghost in the Shell 2: Stand Alone Complex is pretty interesting too, I watched a few eps of it on on-demand last year at my friends place and it seemed pretty cool.


I forgot Devil Hunter Yohko on the list, I guess The Transformers: The Movie should be on it too...because it was made by Toei and because it rules.

Of course, without anime...we wouldn't have this:







lol


----------



## Shannon (Sep 6, 2006)

Edited title.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 6, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Edited title.


I saw that, lol.

I was rereading a bit and Naren was saying he can't remember stuff off-hand, that's kinda like me when I'm watching stuff, I have so much crap I can't remember where I'm at haha.


----------



## Naren (Sep 6, 2006)

I've literally seen hundreds of japanimation films and hundreds of japanimation tv series. I can't remember a lot of ones I've seen. And, there are so many insanely boring animations and comics that I quit after the first 4 episodes or the first book...  There was one I watched a few years ago that I don't remember the name of, but I remember it was only a 2 episode long OVA that bored me half to death. I don't even know why some of these shows get made. I can't imagine anyone likes them... 

People sometimes talk about DBZ being slow, but it actually moves a lot faster than Naruto. Naruto is the most slow moving animation I've ever seen. I watched the first 90 episodes of that show and I wondered "What exactly happened in those first 90 episodes?" Not much. Almost nothing, actually...


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 6, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> s-Cry-ed
> Sailor Moon


----------



## Toshiro (Sep 6, 2006)

Man, I usually just list the stuff I have on VHS/DVD/CD-R when I give out lists, not everything I've ever seen, that would be fucking scary(counting conventions, friends tapes, rentals, etc, etc.)


----------



## Naren (Sep 6, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Man, I usually just list the stuff I have on VHS/DVD/CD-R when I give out lists, not everything I've ever seen, that would be fucking scary(counting conventions, friends tapes, rentals, etc, etc.)



I also would never list everything I've ever seen because A: I can't remember even half of what I've seen. and B: It would take up several pages.

But I also wouldn't mention just what I own on VHS/DVD/CD-R/DVD-R. Why? Because I only own about 5-10% of the animation DVDs I used to own now. I got rid of the few VHS's I owned (I've hated VHS's since I was 6 years old). And I only have about 30 animation CD-Rs (compared the 100s I used to own, but mostly threw away. A huge majority of them were given to me) and about 20-30 DVD-Rs.

I think so far I've recommended less than 5 animations in this thread and, of those 5, I only own 1-2 of them (I sold my Akira DVD about 3-4 years ago and sold my Ninja Scroll DVD about 6 years old. I miss both of those...).

In other words, DEJ915, that was uncalled for. I'm gonna have a long talk with your mother.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 6, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Man, I usually just list the stuff I have on VHS/DVD/CD-R when I give out lists, not everything I've ever seen, that would be fucking scary(counting conventions, friends tapes, rentals, etc, etc.)


lol, this is all the crap I currently have, not all that I've seen


----------



## Toshiro (Sep 7, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> lol, this is all the crap I currently have, not all that I've seen




That was mostly aimed at Naren's coment.


----------



## Naren (Sep 7, 2006)

^Which comment would that be?


----------



## Toshiro (Sep 7, 2006)

Naren said:


> ^Which comment would that be?



This one:


> I've literally seen hundreds of japanimation films and hundreds of japanimation tv series. I can't remember a lot of ones I've seen.


----------



## Naren (Sep 7, 2006)

^I see. I see.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 7, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> That was mostly aimed at Naren's coment.


ah okay, I was just listing the junk I had in case anybody wanted somebody to look at something or whatever they'd know I had that stuff.


----------



## Jason (Sep 7, 2006)

12 pages of this crap?


----------



## noodles (Sep 8, 2006)

^


----------



## Toshiro (Sep 8, 2006)

noodles said:


> ^



Don't you have a Travelocity commercial to do?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 8, 2006)

OH, SNAP!


----------



## Jason (Sep 8, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> OH, SNAP!



exactly..


----------



## noodles (Sep 8, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Don't you have a Travelocity commercial to do?



Since you watch anime...

Don't you need to move out of your parent's basement?


----------



## Toshiro (Sep 8, 2006)

noodles said:


> Since you watch anime...
> 
> Don't you need to move out of your parent's basement?



What, you think there are basements here? 2 feet down and you hit water. Better get on the ball there dude, tourists need to know shit like this.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 23, 2006)

Naren I was watching some random show and saw this, lol'd and thought of you hahaha.


----------

